# asus memo pad 7'' died



## tombowler (Jan 23, 2014)

Its probably dead, no response to the power button, no response to having the charger plugged in.

Have checked charger is working on the 10'' one, charger socket looks clear (my eyes are not great though but it pushes home fine)

Is there a reset button? I have tried the advice to hold the power button for 8 seconds and tried for eight and then for 16 no joy. it is kept in an asus case and the little hat swears she has not dropped it and there is no visible damage, should be under warranty but purchased in Uk on a visit and it is a bit of a trek back I am still in the EU though.


----------



## tombowler (Feb 16, 2014)

So I read up that it could be a moody battery not liking being fully discharged, Advice was to connect it to the usb on the pc or another low power source for 18 hours, pc acted like nothing was going on, Memo pad seemed just as dead.next I tried a std htc usb charger (it stayed cool as anything and did not seem to be doing any work) display was still blank not even a flicker

I read about pressing and holding the power button and the volume button closest and still nothing, over the last few weeks it has been plugged into a htc phone charger for 10 to 18 hour stints and still dead as a dead thing.

So last night decided to show my mate who was round, "look it wont power up" I pressed the power button and nothing, "look same if you press these two" in fuck me very small text came on, i selected fast boot and it sat doing nothing for quite some time then it booted up and shows it has a full battery. So I restarted it and it came back on fine, shut it down left it for an hour or two then switched it back on and all is working fine,

Still leaves the question "what the fuck was all that about?"


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2014)

No idea, but if it's working now, I'd just roll with that!


----------

